# Center- exhaust trailer hitch solutions?



## DAD BOD (Dec 15, 2017)

I’ve been searching around for a small hitch since buying my new Civic Si, and I haven’t found anything that is designed around the center exhaust. 
Bummer because I didn’t want to put a roof system on it, but it looks like I may have to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig S (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a 2013Golf R, same situation. I got a quote for a local hitch place to build me one, it’s possible but they wanted $1000. 

That’s not actually that much more than a good roof rack setup, so might be worth checking out. 

I already have a roof rack so it wasn’t really worth doing for me. But if you haven’t spent the money yet, it may be for you.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Focus ST owner here, same issue. Decided on a roof rack instead.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

TenSpeed said:


> Focus ST owner here, same issue. Decided on a roof rack instead.


Curt makes one for the ST that slots in above the exhaust. Works well with a 1upUSA rack.

Dad Bod, maybe check out some Civic forums to see if anyone is modifying an existing hitch to fit the SI.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2018)

Don't know where you're from, but in our neck of the woods we have a welding shop that can modify existing racks to fit about anything. It will add cost (our guy charges $50 to mount and $100-200 to modify racks) but that's the cost of putting racks on cars not designed to accommodate hitches I suppose.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

ncfisherman said:


> Curt makes one for the ST that slots in above the exhaust. Works well with a 1upUSA rack.
> 
> Dad Bod, maybe check out some Civic forums to see if anyone is modifying an existing hitch to fit the SI.


I have seen this, at least online. Looks like some bumper modification is required, along with the exhaust. Then on top of that, it looks funny. Decided against all that nonsense and went roof. Currently too cold to install the rack but hoping to do it soon.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

In Europe it's extremely popular to use light trailers and hitch racks and almost every car that is offered here without can be equipped with a receiver in Europe. I would look closely at Euro spec, websites, forums, to find it out. It may still be difficult, but I have a hard time there is nothing available.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

TenSpeed said:


> Looks like some bumper modification is required, along with the exhaust.


Neither of those things are required. I would know, since I've recently done it. This is for the '15-'17 models -- '13-'14 may be different with the old bumper.

I would have stuck to hauling in my Grand Cherokee, if I didn't find a hitch option for it. Not a fan of roof racks, but to each their own.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

ncfisherman said:


> Neither of those things are required. I would know, since I've recently done it. This is for the '15-'17 models -- '13-'14 may be different with the old bumper.
> 
> I would have stuck to hauling in my Grand Cherokee, if I didn't find a hitch option for it. Not a fan of roof racks, but to each their own.


Can you please post some detailed pictures of it? I have a '17 so this would apply to me. Would love to see bumper clearance, and then with a rack installed on it if possible.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

TenSpeed said:


> Can you please post some detailed pictures of it? I have a '17 so this would apply to me. Would love to see bumper clearance, and then with a rack installed on it if possible.


This thread has photos of another members setup: http://forums.mtbr.com/cars-bike-racks/any-ford-focus-owners-here-885772.html

It does require slightly pushing the bumper out of the way when installing the rack, so there is contact between the rack tongue and bumper. This shouldn't be an issue with the 1upUSA rack since the expander ball keeps the rack from rocking in the hitch. At some point, I'll probably pull the hitch and add some spacers for extra clearance -- there is definitely room and in the photo Curt provides, the hitch fully clears the bumper.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

ncfisherman said:


> This thread has photos of another members setup: http://forums.mtbr.com/cars-bike-racks/any-ford-focus-owners-here-885772.html
> 
> *It does require slightly pushing the bumper out of the way when installing the rack, so there is contact between the rack tongue and bumper.* This shouldn't be an issue with the 1upUSA rack since the expander ball keeps the rack from rocking in the hitch. At some point, I'll probably pull the hitch and add some spacers for extra clearance -- there is definitely room and in the photo Curt provides, the hitch fully clears the bumper.


This is precisely why I went with a roof rack. In that picture, it looks like you have to move the bumper quite a bit to make it fit. That, to me, doesn't fit. Should not have to adjust my bumper to fit a rack onto the bike, and then use a specific rack with it. I know that the 1UP is a great rack but it is the ugliest piece of metal I have ever seen turned into a contraption. Homer Simpson couldn't design an uglier rack than the 1UP. Made in the USA, yes. But it looks like it was made in someone's garage with the design and aesthetic.


----------

